# Topics > Books >  Book "INTELLIGENT AUTOMATION: Learn how to harness Artificial Intelligence to boost business & make our world more human", Pascal Bornet, Ian Barkin, Jochen Wirtz, 2020

## Airicist

intelligentautomationbook.com

Book "INTELLIGENT AUTOMATION: Learn how to harness Artificial Intelligence to boost business & make our world more human", Pascal Bornet, Ian Barkin, Jochen Wirtz, 2020 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent Automation - A New Revolution - Pascal Bornet

Nov 4, 2020




> Join us for our next webinar as we talk about Intelligent Automation with Pascal Bornet, one of the world's leading authorities on AI, Automation and Innovation.  
> 
> Pascal Bornet is a veteran and recognized expert in Intelligent Automation. He founded and led the "Artificial Intelligent & Automation" practices for McKinsey & Company and Ernst & Young (EY). He has led hundreds of digital transformations across industries and business functions. Pascal was awarded Top Voice in Tech in 2019 by Linkedin. Pascal is passionate about improving our world with #Artificialintelligence, #Automation, and #Analytics, and building the #FutureOfWork
> 
> In this episode, we will be discussing what Intelligent Automation (IA) is and why it has seen such a recent rapid expansion. Pascal will also be chatting to us about some of its key benefits for businesses, people and the world. As well as exploring how IA can help increase the resilience of our health and economic systems to safeguard people’s lives and livelihood even in times of pandemics or crises.
> 
> Tune in live on Wednesday 4 November at 12:30 GMT.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent Automation - with Pascal Bornet

Nov 13, 2020




> In this session, I will be speaking with Pascal Bornet, who is recognised as a global expert, thought leader and author in the field of Intelligent Automation (IA). He founded and led the IA practices for McKinsey & Company and Ernst & Young and has just published the brand new book ‘Intelligent Automation: Welcome to the World of HYPERAUTOMATION". We will discuss what IA is and the benefits it will unleash for employees, companies, customers, and society, and explore how leading organisation have been able to harness to deliver true success.

----------


## Airicist

Artificial intelligence, automation, and the future of work with Pascal Bornet

Dec 2, 2020




> Curios to find out more about the author of the first book on Intelligent Automation and Hyperautomation? Meet Pascal Bornet​ at The Reboot Work Festival this December.

----------

